# Rare Fish for the Planted Tank



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can buy these fish??? I can't seem to find them anywhere.....

> Sawbwa resplendens
> Rasbora espei
> Microrasbora kubotai


----------



## Ponderous (Feb 2, 2006)

AZ Gardens has started recently started offering Rasbora Espie.

As for Microrasbora Kubotai, good luck. I've been searching for them for a long while, so far nothing. If you find them, please post where.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Ponderous said:


> AZ Gardens has started recently started offering Rasbora Espie.


Do yourself a favor and skip going with AZ gardens. Search around, they have a horrible reputation.

You should try Anubius Design. Mark gets in rare and cool fish all the time.

Sam


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Theres a store here that sells kubotai....


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

IndianaSam said:


> Do yourself a favor and skip going with AZ gardens. Search around, they have a horrible reputation.
> 
> You should try Anubius Design. Mark gets in rare and cool fish all the time.
> 
> Sam


Yeah, I have ordered from them before and I did not have a good experience with them as well. I mean, I can't believe you can't tell some one how much shipping is going to be before you purchase!!! It just shows up on your credit card. We do have modern technology right?????


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

AA here in C-bus has had Raspora Espei's pretty regularly the last couple times I've been there. Several tanks full, as well as Galaxy Rasporas suprisingly.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

frank's aquarium has the sabwa. we're going to order from them soon. they have inverts as well (like green shrimp!)


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Six said:


> frank's aquarium has the sabwa. we're going to order from them soon. they have inverts as well (like green shrimp!)


Six, let me know I would be in for some Sabwa....


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

sshockey said:


> Yeah, I have ordered from them before and I did not have a good experience with them as well. I mean, I can't believe you can't tell some one how much shipping is going to be before you purchase!!! It just shows up on your credit card. We do have modern technology right?????


EXACTLY!!!!
I had a pretty nice list of fish that I was going to order from them but I decided not to do so because they couldn't give me a shipping quote. For crying out loud, I gave them a list of fish and quantities and my address.


----------

